# Magpie's Ergo Line



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

*File Name*: Magpie's Ergo Line

*File Submitter*: Mister Magpie</p >

*File Submitted*: 06 Feb 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

A collection of 4 ergo shooters ranging from pfs to regular size.

Click here to download this file


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

sweet


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks! Nice designs!


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I like that handle shape.


----------

